# dahlonega



## hitman2808 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anybody been hunting around dahlonega..seeing anything ? I GOTTA go hunt something before i go to pike county in 2weeks


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 13, 2008)

hey i hunt there.  i have killed 2 so far.  concentrate on the acorns.  Of course theres tons of them now but look around and find a tree that they are hitting and you should be able to see some.  i would invite you to hunt with me but im hunting private land right now and the owners only want me there.  Good luck to ya


----------



## hitman2808 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool..where about in the county do you hunt? Ive got 200 acres in suches that backs up to usfs land its pretty good but havent ever seen any really nice bucks ..was thinking about hunting north amicalola but I dont gun hunt..dont even like to be around guns in the woods..ive been hunting forsyth and fulton county for about 4 yrs and now ive kinda been messed up with the hunting down there because of the gas prices..


----------



## SouthrnPride (Oct 14, 2008)

I hunt Chatt NF off black mtn road . went once-didn't see anything. yall pm me if you wanna exhange info or get together for a hunt


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 15, 2008)

I hunt on the northern end of the county


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 17, 2008)

Black Mtn road is the most pressured/hunted NF land in the entire county why not advertise and invite a few more people?


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 17, 2008)

Come on, where all friends here, right?  Black Mtn. road is a good place to hunt!  I hope the FS burns in there again!  That is a gamey area.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 18, 2008)

Anybody see any this morning??  I saw 2 does and 2 spikes.  one spike stayed around for about 20 mins and the other about 10.  It was a great morning!!


----------



## hitman2808 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ive always noticed alot of people hunting the black mtn area..i try to stay toward the west end of the county.I went fri evening saw bunch of does..6 or 7. no shots


----------



## ben64 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey  Fellow Dahlonegans!

My son shot his first deer Sat. morning. Our group of 4 all saw deer that day and I shot a doe Sunday evening. We live and hunt in the Turner's Corner area. The acorns are too abundant so we found White Oaks that were producing. This has seemed to be the ticket right now.


----------



## South Man (Oct 23, 2008)

My wifes family all live there and my father in law hunts NF land and private land. We went last year and a big ten pointer almost fell victim to his truck


----------



## bany (Oct 24, 2008)

ben64 said:


> Hey  Fellow Dahlonegans!
> 
> My son shot his first deer Sat. morning. Our group of 4 all saw deer that day and I shot a doe Sunday evening. We live and hunt in the Turner's Corner area. The acorns are too abundant so we found White Oaks that were producing. This has seemed to be the ticket right now.



Was he the first shot sat. morning? I didn't hear too many shot's all day but it was a little breezy. Congrats to him! I wish I could get permission to hunt some of the private property up there. Between the hog,coyote,and bear a fella could have some good hunting without shooting deer!


----------



## ben64 (Oct 30, 2008)

bany said:


> Was he the first shot sat. morning? I didn't hear too many shot's all day but it was a little breezy. Congrats to him! I wish I could get permission to hunt some of the private property up there. Between the hog,coyote,and bear a fella could have some good hunting without shooting deer!



He shot right at 8:30 AM. I think I heard one other shot before his.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 31, 2008)

Is anybody going in the morning?  I have heard some people say they have seen some smaller bucks running does. I havent yet have any of you?  Also, if a doe walks out are you going to shoot this weekend or wait to see if something is following??


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 1, 2008)

Ive hunted North Hall and Lumpkin the past (2) mornings.  Zero buck sign.  Saw a few does yesterday.  Its obvious their is no rut action in either areas I hunted.  
IMHO I would not shoot a doe now.  Yes the rut is not on yet in the mountain counties *BUT *it only takes one doe to come into estrous early and you'll find bucks following her.  My best mountain buck was taken 4-5 years ago on Halloween chasing a doe.  The rut was Not In at all but that doe either came in early or was about to.


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah  i agree!  i think ill let the does walk today.  i went this morning and saw 1 on my way out this morning.  i could hear some walking through a thicket before daylight but nothing when it got light enough to shoot. Good luck to everybody this afternoon


----------



## Fortenberry (Nov 2, 2008)

I have went both yesterday and today. I let a young six walk and this morning I let a small doe walk and she had a spike or a small four on her tail. 45 minutes later and big seven came out and I dropped him. His hocks were all black and really stinky. We were dragging him out and had another buck that came running up the trail that we were dragging him out of.


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 7, 2008)

shot a nice 8 yesturday right before dark.  he was making a scrape when i shot him.  ive started seeing quite a few scrapes and rubs.  His hocs werent black or stinking but i think that they should be starting up in the next couple weeks


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 9, 2008)

saw 3 bucks sat. morning with their noses to the ground grunting every step of the way.  None were monsters but there were 2 6's and one 2.5 year old 8.  also saw a spike this morning before church. i think its getting really close!


----------



## landscaper (Nov 10, 2008)

I am hunting in lumpkin co. and have been starting to see lots of movement. Lot of does in the plot again as of lastweek. Had a nice 8pt in my yard Sat (11-8). Have not seen much chasing, seeing scrapes though. 

Anyone else hunting in the Dahlonega area? What are you seeing? Any strong rut activity in the area yet?


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 11, 2008)

nothing real strong but i think a hot does came through last sat. morning before daylight.  had 3 bucks with their noses to the ground come through on the same trail.  Its getting really close i think.  we have also been seeing more movement the last 2 weeks


----------



## landscaper (Nov 13, 2008)

Hunted Tues and Wed 11-11 & 11-12. Saw some does- no sign of chasing yet. Hunting over some scrapes and watched a 5 pt come in and check all his scrapes Wed evening. I am thinking next week will be the time from what I am see in my area! Anyone else seeing anything?


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Nov 14, 2008)

*east side of Lumpkin*

I hunt in the Wahoo district and have been seeing lots of does and small bucks. I have saw 11 different bucks so far just not anything big enough. I heard one grunting that long loud grunt Monday morning and then it was grunting and chasing through the ticket. I couldn't get a look it was just too thick. I doe bleated and had a small doe, 5 pt and 6pt come out of the lower end of the ticket in a different area from where the chasing was going on. The deer are really sucking down the acorns. I thought the rut would be a little early this year due to the does putting on good body fat from all the acorns, but it appears it will still be around Thanksgiving. I have started to find scrapes and more rubs through the woods this week also. Next week with the cold snap it might get going. I can't wait much longer my trigger finger is getting itchy. I might have to let the Encore (pistol) bark before long. 
Good luck to all of you, I believe the rut is just around the corner in Lumpkin Co.


----------



## BIGWALK (Nov 17, 2008)

Anybody had any luck in the last few days? I am hitting the woods here in a little bit


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 17, 2008)

Seeing some sign but no deer.  Not sure whats going on.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

Killed a nice 10pt 10-20-08.  Chattahoochee NF Nose to the ground and moving out!


----------



## Jighead (Nov 21, 2008)

Been hunting the Campbell Mt. area some, not seeing the sign I used to see around there.


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 21, 2008)

any pics of that 10??


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a better pic on the deer kill thread bottom of page 3.  
His G-3 tine is broken off I hope the taxidermist can fix it.


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive been taking some friends adn trying to get them bucks.  At the beginning of the week we were seeing deer.  at the end of the week nothing.  Is anyone still seeing some chasing.  The end of last week and beginning of this week they were chasing heavy, but like i said nothing else.


----------



## Jighead (Nov 25, 2008)

I am  finding some new scrapes and rubs, so they are still searching for a hot doe.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw a bunch of new rubs today out in the NF and the wife almost took out a nice buck with her car this morning


----------

